# Remote Flexible Hour Positions



## denali2003@hotmail.com (Feb 21, 2016)

I am looking for evening/weekend part time coding work and I am wondering if anyone has any information regarding companies that offer these type of positions or any information about what avenues to pursue. 

Thank you

Lisa M


----------



## blazingburgundy1 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Remote coding jobs part time and full time*

Hello Lisa:

Peak Health Solutions, 3M HIS, NAMAS/DoctorsManagement, UASI, Advize Health (formerly Sunera), Altegra Health, Oxford HIM (formerly OnAssignment), United Healthcare, The Coding Institute, and CodeBusters offer full time remote positions with good medical, dental, 401K, and PTO benefits.  Look these companies up online and apply.

Best of luck to you.

G. Elizabeth Wilson
Buffalo, NY


----------

